# Greetings



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I recently purchased a lovely blue point Siamese from Blue Isles cattery. He is almost 5 months old. He was born the year of the Tiger so his registered name is "Blue Isles Year of the Tiger", call name Tiikiri which means "tiger" in Finnish.
I am going to start showing the little guy soon. My first forray into cat shows. 
I had a sealpoint siamese while growing up and am completely in love with the temperament of the breed. I've waited many years for my "dream kitty" and got him!
He is outgoing, bold, velcro and purrs all the time much like I remember my first meezer years ago. I will post pics when I have permission!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome! Look forward to hearing of your adventures and pics of "Tikiri". There are lots of Siamese (and Siamese-mix) owners and fans on Cat Forum. Enjoy!


----------



## shakeslady (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome. Or should I say "Tervetuloa"? I'm half Finnish on my mother's side. Are you located in Finland?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome...looking forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum - can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcoem to the forum! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

*Some pictures*










Climbing the cat tree.










I AM a little tiger!










Do we HAVE to pose together?










No thanks, don't want the ball.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

What a stunning little boy you have there! He comes across as being very inquisitive and lively  Welcome to the forums!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

How adorable.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks! He is a trip and a handful. The other day I was doing my make up, not paying attention to him. He climbed up my pants and the back of my shirt to get to my shoulder. I was laughing so hard. I had to stop and sit down with him for a bit!


----------



## MissMiss&Baby (Feb 12, 2011)

What a georgous cat! Welcome to the forum


----------

